# Venturing into the Whole World Series one - <The Two Towers>



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

Hello guys, that 's my newest layout, 
hope you like it


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 30, 2006)

wonderful!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Can we see a shot of the whole tank?


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

I hate pictures when there is no full tank shot, but it looks good from what little I can see.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

alanchan , great work - how do u make the "waves" in the top of the tank?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

You can use a small fan or a hair dryer works well too to make the "waves".


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

mor b said:


> alanchan , great work - how do u make the "waves" in the top of the tank?


yup~~ the "waves" made by hair dryer


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

ok guys, i will post full picture of my tank


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

When? We want full tank picture now!!! I can't wait to see it...


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

ok guys, just for you my newest layout-The Two Towers










"can see more"


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very nice man.

Got a question: On the right side there seem to be 2 green stem plants, one with bigger leaves than the other but both similar shape. I assume 1 is rotala sp. green, and what's the other one??? thanks!

BTW-- nice choice with the emperor tetras


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> Very nice man.
> 
> Got a question: On the right side there seem to be 2 green stem plants, one with bigger leaves than the other but both similar shape. I assume 1 is rotala sp. green, and what's the other one??? thanks!
> 
> BTW-- nice choice with the emperor tetras


hi greenmiddlefinger,

it's a Blyxa japonica, and feel so happy you like this

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I believe this is what I call a Hong Kong scape. The Japanese and the Dutch have their own styles but Hong Kong style is very distinct. I don't know why but it is, maybe the bushy plants? Last year when I visited HK, I was blown away at the street in Mong Kok. I wish I could live there.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

alanchan said:


> I meant the larger green stem plant on the right side in THIS photo. I don't think that's blyxa.


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> I meant the larger green stem plant on the right side in THIS photo. I don't think that's blyxa.


oh!! sorry about that i misunderstand your meaning, anyway, it's name call "Bacopa sp.", this plant's character.....look like rotala sp. green.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Alan Chan-- you rule! Hong Kong Style #1!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks so much Alan!

Bacopa Species!? T-T I want!!!!! XD


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

jsenske said:


> Alan Chan-- you rule! Hong Kong Style #1!


Jsenske, thanks so much, in fact i'm just a beginner about aquascaping you are welcome!!


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> Thanks so much Alan!
> 
> Bacopa Species!? T-T I want!!!!! XD


you are welcome greenmiddlefinger, it's really good choice for aquascaping


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

As always Alan, beautiful work... as far as your claim at being a beginner goes though... you sure could've fooled me! Bravo!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats for this attractive aquarium, Alan. Is it a product of a systematic plan or just a spontaneous plant growth and pruning or both?

Could you elaborate more on the "Hong Kong Style"? What difference makes this style? 

And why is this scene called "The two towers"? Do the two red plant groups symbolize the two/twin towers?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

i think it might be called that because of the two stones sticking up from the bushy plants.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Two stones? What I see is several tips of the driftwoods. At least more than two..


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

That's the kind of humility and modesty one sees in those HK scapers. That's why they are always improving and creating great works. None of the top scapers I've spoken to(Alan, included) ever claim themselves as the guru or master of aquascaping. Simply through passion, dedication, and TONS of hard work. Never giving up even when things don't go smoothly. That's the true spirit of being an excellent aquascaper.


***yes yes, i know. The articles are coming along just fine, peeps


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

do you happen to have a picture of just the hardscape without any plants?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=40

Click on the above link and you will see a list of layout designs. I believe some if not most, should show-case layout process, including bare-bone hardscapes.

Hope this helped


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=40
> 
> Click on the above link and you will see a list of layout designs. I believe some if not most, should show-case layout process, including bare-bone hardscapes.
> 
> Hope this helped


I just wish I could read what this site has to say!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

We are working on translating the whole site. So it will take just a lil bit more time, but I promise it will be worth it


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

The layout idea initially came from the movie of "Lord of the Rings: The Twin Towers". The movie plot involved a lot of war and struggles, and of course the conflict between the two cities. Actually, what I've done was recreate the theme of the two cities onto the wooden frame. This would create an imaginative atmosphere for the audience to decide what the war is about.

I have shown this creative theme to my friends, and some people have imagined it to be a competition between beauty, competition between different kinds of plants, or even a picture of different layers of structure. What do you think it looks like? That's up to your imagination!

Going back to the theme, I am still a bit unsatisfied with the final layout. For example, the little round leaf on the left is covering up parts of the city. Why haven't I deleted this from the background? It's because if I make the little round leaf shorter, it would create a gap in the front, which would not accommodate with the grass. The grass and the little leaf would not blend in well together, which would cause the picture to look awkward.

last, hope your guys like it


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

mshaeffer said:


> I just wish I could read what this site has to say!!


hi all, we will announce more aquacaping processing later in CAU site,
hope you like that

Cheers,
Alan Chan


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> We are working on translating the whole site. So it will take just a lil bit more time, but I promise it will be worth it


heehee~~~ PAUL 
We really appreciate you help us translate all articles in English.
you know, that's a died hard job....
anothers members of CAU thanks so much about his help also!!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I liked the initial driftwood layout a lot. It has a distinctive soul. I think in the final picture this soul is lost. The final picture reflects some other ideas/feelings unrelated to the relationship between the two towers. 

I can say you have two different purposes in your mind while developing the tank. At the beginning one purpose is dominant but through the end the other purpose dominates the initial one. So as we add the time factor, the tank reflects the two towers(purposes) in your mind.

I still cannot understand the typical characteristics of the Hong Kong style.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Another great layout!
The Two Towers was a really great idea.... I think I'll have to start watching more inspiring movies like that one. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HarryPlanter (Apr 30, 2004)

fgencoz said:


> I still cannot understand the typical characteristics of the Hong Kong style.


Hi every one!

Actually we didn't deliberately to develop a style - Hong Kong style. In fact Hong Kong's culture is based on Western and Eastern civilization, so some of our jobs will be the combination of two elements. Actually Aquascaping in Hong Kong is just a beginning and we are still learning, therefore we don't have our own styles. Most of our idea is coming from natural environments。

I personally agree styles of aquascraping should be divided into : Formal，Nature Aquarium and abstract style, not by district or country.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rview-harry-kwong.html?highlight=harryplanter

If you have interest in the aquascraping of Hong Kong, you are welcome to visit our CAU site.
Paul is working in the translation and hoping an English version will come out asap.

Once again thanks Paul!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you, Harry, Paul and Alan for sharing your pics and ideas. This is a highly interesting and educative topic for me. It seems that the emphasis on the combination between East and West culture is a central idea to describe Hong Kong culture. 

For further and concrete understanding, what elements are from the West and what others are from the East in this "The Two Towers" tank?


----------



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

Total agree Harry said 

hi fgencoz,

Harry means that we has grown into Western and Eastern civilization, not 100% pure Western civilization or Eastern civilization.
maybe that's style is Hong Kong style as spoken your guys said...heehee=) 

What elements are from the West and what others are from the East in this "The Two Towers" tank?
haha...i don't know how to explain to you, i just want all things can put into aquascaping...movie, natural view, even arts...etc.
Maybe crazy imagination or useless creativity is Hong Kong's civilization.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember some important topics here in APC and Aquabotanic's Wet Thumb that people tried to clasify existing styles and searched for the emerging ones. Did they come up with a new school/style? I don't know. But look at the responses from Jeff, trckrunrmike and Paul in this thread. It seems they have already formed a prototype about a Hong Kong style. Can it be just a random attribution of a style to a group of aquascapers? I don't know. I agree, there is something here which is hard to explain.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd have to say we're trying too hard to notice differences that are not pronounced enough. The initial comment about "hong kong" style was just meant to be a compliment-- but really I think the scapes seen from Hong Kong are still in lines with the modern "nature aquarium" style. I think there are individuals whose work is quite unique, but there's really not that much diversity in aquascaping yet. We want to see distinctions and uniqueness emerge, but it won't help to draw them on lines that are too obscure.


----------

